# Plant identification



## kcube58 (Mar 6, 2019)

Can someone please tell me what this plant is?









Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

looks like ludwigia repens.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I second, Ludwigia repens... Was it the lighting? The pic of it looks pale...


----------

